# wreck.



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

does anyone know what wrecks or reefs are productive right now?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Just found your post, so the response is a little belated. When I fish out in the GoM, I don't limit myself to a single area, because i've witnessed that one area can be popping off one day or week, and the following day or week would look like a ghost town on the SONAR. The seas are dynamic and not static, and it's better I say to fish it that way.

If you run a chartplotter that can accept chipsets for bathymetric charts and/or NOAA Nautical Charts get one. It'll have all the most current list of reefs up to when the chip was manufactured for the area the chipset covers. I run a Navionics Gold chip, and if nothing is happening where I planned to go; I can look on the chart for the nearby reefs to where I am if I'm fishing artificial structures.

If you don't have a chartplotter or do, but no chipset; then i'd have at least a list of the reefs for the general area you'll be fishing, and then some.


----------

